# Das Wasser kommt vom Dach!!!



## sweetzicke502 (24. Apr. 2011)

Hallo,
wir haben demnächst vor unseren Teich umzubauen. 
Folgendes Problem beschäftigt uns aber noch, nämlich dass, das Wasser von einer Dachhälfte in den Teich fließt und das dadurch das Wasser zu weich (Ph wert?) wird.
Das Wasser wird über ein normales KG-Rohr in den Teich geleitet.
Nun dachten wir man könnte in einem KG-Reinigungsrohr (oder gibt es was besseres??) sowas wie einen Vorfilter bauen vielleicht mit Austernschalen im Netz oder so....
Würde so etwas gehen, hat jemand Erfahrungen mit Dachwasser im Teich oder hatte jemand schon mal das gleiche Problem??
Vielen Dank im Vorraus...


----------



## Eowyn (24. Apr. 2011)

*AW: Das Wasser kommt vom Dach!!!*

Hallo,

denke, das dürfte passen. Aber eine andere Frage hätte ich: Hast du Kupferdachrinnen?
Das Cu kann imLaufe der Zeit Fischen Probleme machen. Die anderen Teichbewohner werden das aber wohl auch nicht auf Dauer aushalten.


----------



## Zacky (24. Apr. 2011)

*AW: Das Wasser kommt vom Dach!!!*

Hallo

Ich würde vielleicht einen Siebfilter (Selbstbau o.ä.) vorschalten und das Wasser nach dem Siebfilter nochmals durch einen feinen Schwamm PPI 30 durchlaufen lassen. Das Ganze kann man ja gleich komplett in einen Behälter integrieren. So kannst du Schmutz und Staub vorher gut ausfiltern. (Blütenstaub etc.)


----------



## newbee (24. Apr. 2011)

*AW: Das Wasser kommt vom Dach!!!*

Ich würde, wenn es geht vom Dachwasser abstand nehmen.

Bedenke das sich Pollen, Staub ect auf dem Dach ablagert und bei Regen der ganze Dreck in den Teich gespült wird.

Der Nährstoffeintrag ist somit nicht gerade wenig und ich bin der meinung das Dein Wasser unnötig belastet wird.
Ist aber nur meine pers. Meinung


----------



## sweetzicke502 (24. Apr. 2011)

*AW: Das Wasser kommt vom Dach!!!*

Vielen Dank erstmal!!
Nein wir haben keine Kupferdachrinnen!


----------



## Schrat (24. Apr. 2011)

*AW: Das Wasser kommt vom Dach!!!*

Hallo,

hat den schon mal jemand wirklich negative Erfahrungen mit Wasser gemacht das von Kupferdachrinnen stammt oder wird nur immer nur nachgeplappert was andere vorgeplappert haben?
Meinen Teich habe ich jetzt das 5. Jahr und der wird überwiegend aus der Dachrinne gespeist, wenn das nicht reicht verwende ich Trinkwasser. Negative Auswirkungen konnte ich bisher nicht feststellen. Kupfer wird nicht zuletzt auch in der Trinkwasserinstallation eingesetzt.


----------



## Eowyn (24. Apr. 2011)

*AW: Das Wasser kommt vom Dach!!!*

Hi.
Nicht ich persönlich. Aber mein Chef hatte einen schönen Gartenteich mit Fischen.
Bis er das Regenwasser aus  den Kupferdachrinnen nahm. Alle Fische starben. Der TA stellte CU- Vergiftung fest.
Das ganze klingt aber auch so ganz logisch. In vielen Medis sind doch auch diese Cu Anteile.
Zuviel davon oder bei Weichtieren kann tötlich sein. Müsste Malachitgrün sein. Aber nagel mich bitte nicht fest. 
Die Fachleute melden sich aber bestimmt noch. Die können bestimmt genaueres sagen.


----------



## Zermalmer (24. Apr. 2011)

*AW: Das Wasser kommt vom Dach!!!*



Schrat schrieb:


> Kupfer wird nicht zuletzt auch in der Trinkwasserinstallation eingesetzt.


Da hast Du an sich recht, aber es gibt einen entscheidenden Unterschied.

In der Installation ist der Leitungskreislauf (innen) 'abgeschottet'

Schau Dir aber mal Kupferrinnen und Kupferleitungen an, die aussen angebracht sind... sie werden dunkel und mitunter (je nach weiteren äusseren Umständen) werden sie sogar grün.

Und es gibt z.B. die Kupferdachband, welches man auf dem Dach anbringt, damit kontinuierlich Kupfer ausgetragen wird, damit der Moosbewuchs auf dem Dach unterbunden wird.

Wie lange sind denn Deine Regenrinnen schon in Benutzung?
Es kann natürlich sein, dass Deine Kupferrinne schon "Patina" angesetzt haben und das dadurch der Kupferaustrag minimal ist.
Das dürfte bei frisch installierten Rohren ein wenig anders aussehen.
Kommentar des Spenglers, der meine Regenrinne reparierte, auf meine Frage:"Wie lange dauert es denn, bis die Rohre so dunkel sind, wie die anderen".
Er meinte dazu:"Das hängt von vielen Faktoren ab... aber hauptsächlich Regen, Luftverschmutzung...In der Stadt kann das in wenigen Jahren angeglichen sein, hier in der Gegend dauert das dann etwas länger."

Nachgewiesene eigene Erkenntnisse habe ich dabei leider auch nicht.
(mal abgesehen, dass ich das verdunkeln der Rohre nur gut beobachten kann)


----------



## Schrat (24. Apr. 2011)

*AW: Das Wasser kommt vom Dach!!!*



Zermalmer schrieb:


> In der Installation ist der Leitungskreislauf (innen) 'abgeschottet'
> 
> Wie lange sind denn Deine Regenrinnen schon in Benutzung?



Da kann schon was dran sein...


----------



## Gartenteichumbauer (26. Apr. 2011)

*AW: Das Wasser kommt vom Dach!!!*

Hallo alle zusammen,

ich leite das Dachrinnenwasser in den Teich (Ich hab auch keine Kupferrinne).
Ich habe sehr gute Erfahrungen damit gemacht und der Wasserwechsel funktioniert automatisch. 
Allerdings habe ich einen Pflanzenfilter in Form eines Bachlaufes von der Dachrinne bis zum Teich gebaut. Das sieht gut aus und bis das Wasser im Teich ankommt, haben sich die Pflanzen damit beschäftigt. Ich habe immer wieder Staustufen im Bach, so dass erst das alte von den Pflanzen vorbehandelte Wasser im Teich landet. 
Ansonsten ist zu Bedenken, das der Teich überlaufen kann, wenn es richtig schüttet, also Sickergrube dran oder das Wasser wieder in den Kreislauf geben(so mach ich das).

Grüße

Thomas


----------



## Moderlieschenking (26. Apr. 2011)

*AW: Das Wasser kommt vom Dach!!!*

Hallo zusammen,


> hat den schon mal jemand wirklich negative Erfahrungen mit Wasser gemacht das von Kupferdachrinnen stammt oder wird nur immer nur nachgeplappert was andere vorgeplappert haben?


eine sehr interessante Frage.
Ich benütze ebenfalls zeitweise Dachrinnenwasser, das bei mir in einer Zisterne zwischen-
gelagert wird, zum Auffüllen des Teiches.
Bisher kann ich noch nicht über negative Erfahrungen berichten, aber ein bischen Bauchweh
hab ich schon dabei.
Da ich __ Moderlieschen im Teich habe, und diese ja von Natur aus keine allzu hohe Lebenserwartung haben, (ca. 4 - 5 Jahre) wird es natürlich auch schwieriger die Folgen
von Kupfereintrag nachzuweisen.


> Bedenke das sich Pollen, Staub ect auf dem Dach ablagert und bei Regen der ganze Dreck in den Teich gespült wird.


Das sehe ich bei mir persönlich als nicht allzu großes Problem,
da ich eine Vorabscheidung besitze. Ausserdem sauge ich ca. 10 cm über dem Zisternen-
boden an, den ich alle 2 Jahre reinige.
LG Markus


----------



## Schrat (26. Apr. 2011)

*AW: Das Wasser kommt vom Dach!!!*



Zermalmer schrieb:


> In der Installation ist der Leitungskreislauf (innen) 'abgeschottet'
> 
> Es kann natürlich sein, dass Deine Kupferrinne schon "Patina" angesetzt haben und das dadurch der Kupferaustrag minimal ist.




Ich habe noch mal drüber nach gedacht und ich würde sagen, deine Feststellung "hinkt". 

Bei der Dachrinne wird die Patina das Wasser vor den Kupferionen bewahren.

Bei der kupfernen Rohrinstallation sieht es anders aus. Gerade weil es ja abgeschottet ist bildet sich keine Patina. Die Kupferionen gehen weiterhin ins Wasser über. Aus diesem Grund soll man ja auch kein verzinktes Stahlrohr nach Kupfer verlegen.

Darum behaupte ich mal, dass Wasser aus einer Kupferleitung wesentlich gefährlicher für das Leben im Teich ist als aus der Dachrinne. Vor allen wenn es längere Zeit im Rohr gestanden hat.



> Da ich __ Moderlieschen im Teich habe, und diese ja von Natur aus keine allzu hohe Lebenserwartung haben, (ca. 4 - 5 Jahre) wird es natürlich auch schwieriger die Folgen
> von Kupfereintrag nachzuweisen.



Wenn man Wikipedia glauben kann ist das Kupfer eher für die Mikroorganismen gefährlich.


----------



## Zermalmer (27. Apr. 2011)

*AW: Das Wasser kommt vom Dach!!!*

Hallo Schrat,
es kann sein, dass mein Vergleich hinkt... das will ich, mangels eindeutiger Kenntnisse, nicht ausschliessen.

Deine Behauptung





> Darum behaupte ich mal, dass Wasser aus einer Kupferleitung wesentlich gefährlicher für das Leben im Teich ist als aus der Dachrinne. Vor allen wenn es längere Zeit im Rohr gestanden hat.


würde aber auch bedeuten, dass der Mensch ebenso gefährdet wäre.
Nur würde man dann sicher keine Kupferrohre mehr verbauen, oder?

bei der Verbindung von verschiedenen Rohrmaterialien geht es darum, dass zwischen den verschiedenen Komponenten 'in direktem Kontakt'! Reaktionen stattfinden (z.B. Lochfraß in Leitungen).

Ein Installateur könnte das sicher genau erklären, wieso das eine (Kupferrohr) und das andere (Regenrinne mit Patina) an sich funktioniert, aber es bei der Regenrinne ggf. einen Gefahrenbereich gibt.

Ich denke, dass Kupferrohre unter Luftabschluss, wesentlich weniger Kupferionen abgeben.
Und eine Regenrinne ist nunmal nicht unter Luftabschluss... damit gehen dort solange Kupferionen in Lösung, bist die Patina vorhanden ist.

Dem könntest Du natürlich wieder entgegenhalten, das ja (abgesehen vom Druck) ja eine Wasserleitung viel dickwandiger ist und ne Regenrinne dünn.

Wie gesagt... ich hab die fachliche Kenntnis nicht... wenn es aber keiner erklären kann, dann würde ich mal versuchen die Frage in einem entsprechenden Forum zu stellen...


----------



## Gunnar (27. Apr. 2011)

*AW: Das Wasser kommt vom Dach!!!*

_Hallo Leute.

  Bin heute nach langer Zeit mal wieder im Forum angemeldet._ _
  Ich habe eine riesige Dachfläche und  leite wie Thomas auch mein Dachwasser in einen Bachlauf und dann in den Teich. Rinne ist aus Zink.

*Wichtig dabei ist allerdings, daß nur Wasser in der Teich (vorerst Bachlauf) gelangt, wenn das Dach frei von Pollen, Staub und Dreck ist! *_ _Dazu habe ich im Fallrohr eine Klappe, die ich erst öffne, wenn es mehrere Stunden oder Tage geregnet hat und ich sicher bin, daß keine oder wirklich nur wenige Rückstände vom Dach in den Teich gelangen können. 
  Ist die Klappe im Fallrohr geschlossen, geht das Regenwasser vom Dach zu den Pfanzen um den Bachlauf.
  Ich kann ja mal morgen ein Bild von der Klappe einstellen, damit man sieht, wie sowas aussehen könnte.
  Sicherlich es  "Handarbeit" die Klappe zu öffnen und zu schließen, aber der Teich ist mir in den vielen Jahren sehr dankbar, daß keine oder nur wenige Nährstoffe vom Dach in den Teich gelangen. Somit habe ich bei Gewitter oder tagelangen Regen immer meinen Teich voll mit natürlichen Wasser._


----------



## Schrat (27. Apr. 2011)

*AW: Das Wasser kommt vom Dach!!!*



Zermalmer schrieb:


> Deine Behauptung
> würde aber auch bedeuten, dass der Mensch ebenso gefährdet wäre.
> Nur würde man dann sicher keine Kupferrohre mehr verbauen, oder?



Es kommt ja immer auf die Dosis an...  __ Blei wurde früher auch verwendet und ist inzwischen verboten.

Vor zig Jahren habe ich mal eine Umschulung zum Gas-Wasser-Installateur gemacht. Von daher ist es mir noch im Gedächtnis, dass in Thüringen angeblich kein Kupfer in der TW-Installation verwendet wird. Grund dafür ist der niedrige ph-Wert des Trinkwassers. Um so tiefer der ph-Wert um so mehr Kupfer löst sich.

Das brauchte mich auf die Idee mal nach zusehen welchen ph-Wert Regenwasser hat:  5,6
Handelt es sich um sauren Regen liegt er noch tiefer. Reines Wasser hat einen ph-Wert von 7, der niedrige Wert von Regen rührt daher das Kohlendioxid aus der Luft "gewaschen" wird.

Wer nichts anzufangen weiß mit dem ph-Wert;

Säure <- sauer <- 7 ist neutral -> basisch -> Lauge 

Naja, diese Erkenntnis spricht wohl doch eher gegen die Dachrinne. Einsetzen werde ich es wohl weiterhin. Aber vielleicht mehr darauf achten es nur zu nutzen wenn es richtig "schüttet". 

Zu verzinktes Rohr nach Kupfer, das betrifft nicht nur den direkten Kontakt. Als Übergang wird ja meist Messing eingesetzt was den ausschließt. Wenn man es in dieser Reihenfolge einsetzt kommt es zur elektrochemische Korrosion und das verzinkte Rohr wird im laufe der Zeit zerstört.


----------



## Digicat (27. Apr. 2011)

*AW: Das Wasser kommt vom Dach!!!*

Servus

Da möchte ich auch mal meinen Senf dazu schreiben 

Falls es so schüttet brauch ich das Dachwasser nimmer ... da füllt sich der Teich auch auf "natürliche" Weise von oben. Kupfer hin oder her ....

Falls es nur "Tröpfelt" ... werden die paar Liter den Füllstand des Teiches auch kaum verändern, aber einen ordentlichen Schub "Dreck" und nur Dreck in den Teich spülen ...

Also warum sich die Technik (Regenwasserableitung inkl. Filter) antun um den Teich zu füllen 
Was erspart man sich da an Wasser  ... vielleicht 1m³ sollen es auch 2m³ sein  ... ok. ich könnte die 1,50 €, die bei uns das Leitungswasser kostet verschmerzen, habe ich doch dann die Gewähr mit reinem Wasser den Teich zu füllen .

Meine Meinung über Dachwasser


----------



## herten04 (27. Apr. 2011)

*AW: Das Wasser kommt vom Dach!!!*

Hallo.

Vielleicht beantwortet das die Frage.

http://www.aqualog.de/news/web52/52-3d.pdf

Von der Produktempfehlung abgesehen.


----------



## Schrat (27. Apr. 2011)

*AW: Das Wasser kommt vom Dach!!!*



Digicat schrieb:


> Also warum sich die Technik (Regenwasserableitung inkl. Filter) antun um den Teich zu füllen



Bei mir gibt es keine Technik außer einen IBC-Behälter mit selbstgebastelten Grobfilter und einen Schlauch... 

Ich sehe dein Teich hat 70 m³. Wird also auch über 100 qm groß sein wie meiner. Von Folienoberkante bis das er beginnt trocken zu fallen sind bei mir mind. 10 cm. Also recht viel Stauraum für ein paar heiße Tage. 
Bei kleinen Teichen würde ich es auch so sehen, dass man nur auf TW setzt. Aber große Teiche schlucken schon ganz schön, siehe Thema Verdunstung, vertragen aber auch mehr was den Nährstoffeintrag angeht.


----------



## Gartenteichumbauer (27. Apr. 2011)

*AW: Das Wasser kommt vom Dach!!!*

Hallo,

@herten: Abgesehen von den Produktempfehlungen ein recht nützlicher Link. Ich denke gerade wenn man in einem Ballungsgebiet seinen Teich betreibt sollte man darüber nachdenken. Bei uns ist weit und breit keine Industrie von daher sehe ich das sehr entspannt.

@Helmut: Richtig ist, wenn Du die Dachrinne in den Teich hängst, kommt der ganze Dreck in den Teich. Aus diesem Grund ist Vorfiltern erforderlich. 
Bei uns ist es so, dass die Dachrinne einiges entfernt ist und mir dadurch überlegt hatte einen Bachlauf von der Dachrinne zum Teich anzulegen. Dadurch ist es eine technisch nicht anspruchsvolle Variante, dass Wasser zu filtern. Der Bach (mit Staustufen) ist dicht bepflanzt und somit arbeiten die Pflanzen an der Wasseraufbereitung mit. 
Desweiteren mußt Du die Automatik betrachten, ich brauche mich nicht um das Auffüllen und den Wasserwechsel kümmern, das passiert einfach automatisch. (Je nach Dach und Teichgröße) 

Also ich halte Regenwasser (aus einem weitestgehend Industriefreien Gebiet) für eine gute Variante um den Teich wartungsarm zu betreiben. 

Grüße

Thomas


----------



## Digicat (27. Apr. 2011)

*AW: Das Wasser kommt vom Dach!!!*

Servus



			
				Schrat schrieb:
			
		

> Ich sehe dein Teich hat 70 m³


 Er ist noch in Bau ...

Allerdings hatte mein Ex-Schwimmteich eine Größe, wo sich die Nutzung von Dachwasser als "Tropfen auf den heißen Stein" heraus gestellt hätte.

Aber ... mein Pflanzenteich, ca. 8m³ groß wurde beim Gewitter am Ostersonntag-Abend mehr als gefüllt ... er schwappte über ...

Selbst wenn Ihr einen Wasserspeicher anlegt, meiner hat 1m³ *), könnte ich damit net viel ausrichten bei meinem 70m³ Teich. Im Pflanzenteich allerdings sind Wasserstandsschwankungen gewollt und wird bei Trockenheit nicht nachgefüllt.

@ Thomas: Wie ich entnehme hast du keinen Wasserspeicher ...
Hast du ein Dach über dem Teich 
Dann würde ich dein Vorgehen verstehen 
Falls nicht .... provokant geschrieben  ... weichen die Regentropfen deinem Teich aus und fallen neben dem Teich auf den Rasen/Wiese/Beet 

Du leitest doch aus dem Fallrohr direkt in den Bachlauf ... also bei mir habe ich nach dem besagten Gewitter aus dem Regensinkkasten (Sieb) soviel Schmutz (__ Tannen- Fichten- Kiefernnadeln/Laub/Dachziegelabrieb/Zeitungspapier/Federn/etc.) herausgeholt ... dein Bachlauf würde übergehen.
OK. sollte öfters die Dachrinnen reinigen 

*) Meine Gattin wollte unbedingt eine Zisterne zum giessen der Blumen .... wurde auch Anfang 2007 (im Zuge der Gartenumgestaltung) realisiert, aber seit damals noch nie gebraucht ...


----------



## Gartenteichumbauer (27. Apr. 2011)

*AW: Das Wasser kommt vom Dach!!!*

Hallo Helmut,

doch, ich habe einen Speicher, den Bachlauf. Der Bachlauf besteht aus lauter Speichern in Form von Miniteichen und Mörtelkisten. Somit wird bei einem Regenguß ersteinmal das Wasser des letzten Regengusses in den Teich geleitet und das frische Regenwassser landet zur Aufbereitung durch die Pflanzen, Bakies,... in den Zwischenspeicher (Bachlauf). Erst beim nächsten Regenguß (oder beim Sprengen) geht das Wasser dann in den Teich.
Der Teich läuft wie bei Dir über und wenn es richtig Dicke kommt geht es in die Sickergrube. 
Somit wechselt sich das Wasser selber übers Jahr und ich habe damit nichts zu tun. 
Probleme habe ich mit der Methode bislang nicht und auch das Wasser wird nicht grün nach einem Regenguß.

Grüße

Thomas


----------



## Schrat (27. Apr. 2011)

*AW: Das Wasser kommt vom Dach!!!*



Digicat schrieb:


> > Zitat von Schrat
> > Ich sehe dein Teich hat 70 m³
> 
> 
> ...




Na so ein Aufschneider... 


Das Wasser aus der Dachrinne erst durch einen Bach zu leiten halte ich für eine tolle Idee. 

Leider habe ich für so etwas nicht genügend Gefälle auf dem Grundstück.


----------



## Schrat (27. Apr. 2011)

*AW: Das Wasser kommt vom Dach!!!*



Digicat schrieb:


> Selbst wenn Ihr einen Wasserspeicher anlegt, meiner hat 1m³ *), könnte ich damit net viel ausrichten bei meinem 70m³ Teich.




Der IBC-Behälter der meinen Teich speist hat auch nur 1m³ Fassungsvermögen. Aber es ist trotzdem nicht nur 1 m³ den man nutzen kann. Wenn es zu regnen anfängt wird der Behälter unten geöffnet, unten habe ich einen 1"-Schlauch dran. Um so mehr das Wasser im Behälter steigt umso höher wird auch der Wasserdruck. Wenn's dann paar Stunden regnet da gehen schon ein paar Kubikmeter in den Teich.


----------



## Gartenteichumbauer (28. Apr. 2011)

*AW: Das Wasser kommt vom Dach!!!*

Hallo alle zusammen,

ich habe gestern beim sprengen mal fix Bilder gemacht, wie's bei mir funktioniert und kein Dreck und andere schlimme Sachen bim Regen in den Teich gespült werden.

Der Dachwassereinlauf in eine Mörtelkiste: 

 

Deutlich zu sehen der Mörteleimer und der Pflanzkorb. Der Mörteleimer dient dazu, das Wasser unten in die Kiste einzuleiten, der Pflanzkorb muß immer mal gereinigt werden.

Der Überlauf von Mörtelkiste zu Mörtelkiste:
 

und wenn man nicht mit der Kammera reinkriecht sieht es so aus:
 

Der obere Teil des Bachlaufes mit Wasserfall in einen Miniteich, da hier deutlich zu sehen ist, wie sich die Tannennadeln ordentlich auf dem Mörteleimer sammeln:
 
 

Der Teich, sorgenfrei:
 

Es müssen ja keine mörtelkisten sein, ich würde das heute komplett mit Teichfolie machen (War damals meine Beste Idee dazu).

Grüße

Thomas


----------



## rübchen (28. Apr. 2011)

*AW: Das Wasser kommt vom Dach!!!*

Hallo Experten,
habe seit Jahren ein Sickerloch ( 3m x 3 m ; 1 m tief ) in das drei Fallrohre vom Hausdach und Garagendach das Regenwasser einleiten. Habe schon lange vor daraus einen Teich zu machen.

Frage wie kann ich es lösen. Wenn ich Teichfolie reinlege, kann es ja bei starken Regen überlaufen (bisher kam es nie zum Überlaufen ).
Wenn ich die Folie nicht über dem Loch abschließen lasse wird sie wahrscheinlich unterspült.
Oder stelle ich in das vorhandene Loch ein Ferigteichbecken ?

Was gibt es für Meinungen ?

Viele Grüße und Danke für die Infos.


----------



## Moderlieschenking (28. Apr. 2011)

*AW: Das Wasser kommt vom Dach!!!*

Hallo Thomas,
eine praktische Lösung, gefällt mir gut.
nur eine Frage was ist bei Starkregen?
Ich könnte mir Vorstellen, dass es dort etliches an Nährstoffen mit einschwemmt.

LG Markus


----------



## Gartenteichumbauer (28. Apr. 2011)

*AW: Das Wasser kommt vom Dach!!!*

Hallo Zusammen,

@Rübchen: auf keinen Fall solltest Du die Sikergrube zu Teich machen. Warum: Weil Du keine Freude damit hast und es ein vor Algen strotzender Tümpel wird (Nährstoffe). 
Was Du machen kannst, ein Wasserspeicher anlegen und bei Bedarf bepflanzen und daraus einen Teich speisen. Es ist generell Wichtig, dass mann alles was mit Dachwasser gefüllt wird überlaufen muß. Mein Teich läuft auch kontrolliert über, wenns richtig regnet.

@Markus: Der Starkregen ist mir eigentlich Wurchd, da läuft alles über. Da hinter den Mörtelkisten ein Gefälle ist werden Nachbars Tannen gegossen. 
Sicher ist bei der Frage wichtig wo man wohnt. Bei uns Flachländlern ist Starkregen etwas anderes, als wenn sich die Wolken an den Bergen ausschütten. Bei uns habe ich das Problem nicht und zu einem Überlaufen ist es noch nicht gekommen.

Durch die Aneinanderreihung von Miniteichen und Mörtelkisten ist glaube ich viel Volumen vorhanden um eine ordentliche Ladung Wasser aufzunehmen und wenn sich die Pflanzen anstrengen sind die Nährstoffe aufgefuttert, bevor das Wasser im Teich landet. Ich kanns Dir nicht sagen, Ich habe keine Sorgen damit.


----------



## Gunnar (28. Apr. 2011)

*AW: Das Wasser kommt vom Dach!!!*

_Hallo Leute.

Wie gestern versprochen ein paar Bilder von der besagten Klappe._ _
 
Ist die Klappe geschlossen, landet das Regenwasser bei den Pflanzen um den Bachlauf, und die Nährstoffe vom Dach *nicht *in den Teich. Hat sich das Dach "sauber" geregnet, mach ich von Hand die Klappe auf und der Teich kann über den Bachlauf gefüllt werden. Bin dabei schon des öfteren naß geworden, aber was tut man nicht alles für den Teich!
 
Das klappt seit vielen Jahren so.
In einem Monat, wenn die Pflanzen im und am Bachlauf hoch gewachsen sind, ist die Klappe kaum noch zu sehen!_


----------



## Gartenteichumbauer (29. Apr. 2011)

*AW: Das Wasser kommt vom Dach!!!*

Hallo alle zusammen,

ich bin mal Helmuts Einwänden (der eine m³ und die 1,50 Euro kann ich mir leisten) nachgegangen und habe mal was zusammengeexcelt:

	                                       mein Teich	Helmuts exTeich
Jahresdurchschnitt Niederschlag (l/m²)	730	730
Teichfläche	                                  21	70
Dachfläche (eingeleitet)	                  30	70
Gesamt Regenfläche                              	  51	140
Liter/ Jahr	                                             37230	102200
in m³/ Jahr	                                              37,23	102,2
Anzahl der automatischen Wasserwechsel	1,8615	1,46
Kosten niedrigst (1,80 €/ m²)	                67,014	183,96
Kosten höchst (2,70 €/ m³)	               100,521	275,94

Ich denke jetzt wird es sichtbar, das aus 1,50 € 180,00-270,00€ werden und die paar m³ den Teich 1-2 mal komplett wechselt. Ich habe das auch noch nie gerechnet und find es ganz interessant. 

Grüße

Thomas

Das hat nicht hin, Screenshot kommt.


----------



## Gartenteichumbauer (29. Apr. 2011)

*AW: Das Wasser kommt vom Dach!!!*


----------



## Moderlieschenking (29. Apr. 2011)

*AW: Das Wasser kommt vom Dach!!!*

Servus Thomas,

dass da ein paar Euros zusammenkommen ist schon klar,
wenn ich Helmut richtig verstanden habe, dann meinte er, dass bei einem kleinen
Teich ( wie sein jetziger Naturteich) die Kosten zum nachfüllen sich in Grenzen
halten.
Das Problem sind ja eher leichte Niederschläge, wenn diese paar Liter, die ja hauptsächlich
die Dachrinne reinigen, dann direkt in den Teich gehen, spüle ich mir mehr
Nährstoffe ein, als was ich mir an den paar Litern Wasserkosten spare.
Wenn ich Dich richtig verstanden habe, gehst Du von Wasserwechseln aus. Bei einem Naturteich, der gut eingefahren ist, kommen diese aber doch nicht zustande.
Die letzten beiden Jahre füllte ich meinen Teich nur bei längerer Trockenzeit,
die ja eher selten war, mit meinem Zisternenwasser nach.
In Gebieten mit wenig Niederschlagsmenge bzw. längeren Dürreperioden,
wie sie ja die letzten Jahre  im Osten Deutschlands häufiger waren, können da natürlich 
beim Nachfüllen mit Frischwasser schon höhere Kosten aufkommen.
Ich bin in der glücklichen Lage, direkt im Alpenvorland zu wohnen, dort haben wir ausreichend
Niederschlag und "sauberen Regen".
Wenn dieser dann noch in einer Zisterne zwischengelagert wird, wo sich die Nährstoffe
setzen können, sehe ich persönlich, keine großen Einwände Dachrinnenwasser einzusetzen. 
Ich persönlich vertrete die Meinung, mit dem Frischwasser sparsam umzugehen,
deshalb baute ich mir bei meinem Hausbau gleich eine Regenwasserzisterne von
6m³ mit ein. Damals nur zum Garten, Gemüsebeet und Treibhaus bewässern.
Inzwischen fülle ich auch ab und an meinen Teich damit nach.
Ob sich die Baukosten für die Zisterne jemals gegenrechnen 
Aber zumindest habe ich persönlich ein besseres Gewissen dabei
jährlich vllt. 10 - 20 m³ Frischwasser zu sparen.

LG Markus


----------



## Gartenteichumbauer (29. Apr. 2011)

*AW: Das Wasser kommt vom Dach!!!*

Hallo Marcus,

es war ja nicht Helmuts Teich direkt gemeint, sondern also Beispiel groß gegen klein.
Ich will ja auch nicht Pfennigfuchsern, sondern mich hat das mal interessiert. 
Der Teichwasserwechsel passiert ja eh automatisch und zwar ca. 0,75 mal pro Jahr durch Regen direkt in den Teich. Durch das einleiten einer kleinen Gästehaus Dachfläche verdopple ich lediglich die Anzahl der Teichwasserwechsel. 
Wenn ich jetzt weiterrechne regnet es ca. 60 liter je Monat und m² das sind bei 30m² Dachfläche 1825 l. Das bedeutet, im Schnitt werden nur 60 l/ Tag zusätzlich in den Teich geleitet oder wenn man davon ausgeht dass es einmal die Woche regnet kommen pro Regenguß 365 Liter Wasser zusätzlich in den Teich. Das vertragen die ca 20000 Liter gut. 

Wie Du ja gesehen hast, besteht mein Vorschlag zur Regenwassernutzung in einem Pflanzenfilter. Auf die Länge schluckt meiner sicher 600 - 700l (Das weiß ich nicht wirklich). Somit gehen die durchschnittlichen 365 Liter Regen komplett in den Bachlauf zur Aufbereitung und beim nächsten Regenguß werden Sie ein paar Pflanzkübel weiter geschoben und erst beim übernächsten Regenguß kommt das Wasser im Teich an. Somit bleibt genügend Zeit zur Aufbereitung, auch wenn es nur ein kleiner Schauer ist.
So ist mein Vorschlag zur Regenwassernutzung. Eine Zisterne ist auch eine sehr gut Variante, zumal man es steuern kann wann wieviel Wasser in den Teich kommt.

Grüße

Thomas


----------



## Nori (29. Apr. 2011)

*AW: Das Wasser kommt vom Dach!!!*

Um zur eigentlichen Frage bezgl. Dachwasser zurückzkommen.
Ich verwende es auch, habe auch Kupferdachrinnen und habe eine Umschaltklappe (ein rundes Gehäuse mit einem Umschalthebel), der in Richtung Teichspeisung umgelegt wird, wenn der erste Regenschauer das Dach abgespült hat.
Ich führe jährlich höchstens 2000 Liter an Leitungswasser zu und das nur wenn der Stand mal richtig absinkt und am Rand die Folie sichtbar wird.
Die Rinnen sind jetzt 15 Jahre alt, der Teich existiert seit ca. 11 Jahren - es gibt keinerlei Probleme mit dem Wasser, mit den Fischen (hab allerdings nur Goldis) oder mit Algen.
Ständiges Wasserzuführen per Leitung würde mich nerven - das Einpumpen des Zisternenwassers verkneife ich mir allerdings.

Gruß Nori


----------



## Moderlieschenking (30. Apr. 2011)

*AW: Das Wasser kommt vom Dach!!!*

Hallo Nori,


> das Einpumpen des Zisternenwassers verkneife ich mir allerdings.


Was spricht aus Deiner Sicht dagegen?
LG Markus


----------



## Nori (30. Apr. 2011)

*AW: Das Wasser kommt vom Dach!!!*

Hallo Markus:
Ich pumpe dieses Wasser nicht ein, weil ich a) die Qualität des Wassers in Bezug auf Keime etc. nicht so beurteilen kann und b) ich nicht weiss wie lange dieses Wasser schon in der Zisterne ist.

Gruß Nori


----------



## jrewing4 (11. Mai 2011)

*AW: Das Wasser kommt vom Dach!!!*



newbee schrieb:


> Ich würde, wenn es geht vom Dachwasser abstand nehmen.
> 
> Bedenke das sich Pollen, Staub ect auf dem Dach ablagert und bei Regen der ganze Dreck in den Teich gespült wird.
> 
> ...




Hallo newbee,
stimme Dir voll und ganz zu, zusätzlich kommen noch Industrieschadstoffe dazu. Oder der Dreck, der aus dem eigenen Schornstein sich auf den Ziegeln absetzt.
Außerdem bin ich der Meinung, das Regenwasser im Prinzip ? destiliertes ? Wasser ist. Also keine Mineralien enthält. Fische brauchen aber Mineralien im Wasser. Zuführung nur über die Nahrung reicht oft nicht aus. Regenwasser verdünnt den Teich, auch im bezug auf die GH- und KH-Werte und man muss wieder irgendetwas reinkippen.
Tschüß
Steffen


----------



## Annett (11. Mai 2011)

*AW: Das Wasser kommt vom Dach!!!*

Hallo Steffen.

Das mit dem destilliertem Wasser mag halbwegs stimmen, jedoch hast Du in Teichen, die immer wieder nur mit Leitungswasser nachgefüllt werden, eher das Problem, dass sich immer mehr Ionen ansammeln = der Leitwert dürfte ansteigen. Bei der natürlichen Verdunstung verschwindet nämlich auch nur H2O aus dem Teich und keiner der darin gelösten Stoffe...


----------



## Eugen (11. Mai 2011)

*AW: Das Wasser kommt vom Dach!!!*

Hi Annett,
das stimmt nur insoweit,daß bei der Verdunstung wirklich nur H2O verdunstet.
Allerdings wird beim Abregnen die Atmosphäre richtiggehend ausgewaschen. (sic Saurer Regen) und dann ist das Regenwasser alles,nur nicht mehr "destilliert"
Und wenn sich auf dem Dach "Dreck" des eigenen Schornsteins absetzt,sollte man mal seine Heizungsanlage überprüfen lassen.
Aber naja,wieder ein Post der von Halbwissen strotzt und der den Foris nicht unbedingt weiterhilft. 
Sorry,aber mann sollte .... :evil


----------



## Nori (11. Mai 2011)

*AW: Das Wasser kommt vom Dach!!!*

Es ist ja wie gesagt so, dass man einen Schieber etc. einbauen sollte, so dass man die Sache auch kontrollieren kann - ich lass nach einer längeren Trockenperiode (wie es momentan auch ist) den Schieber immer auf Durchfluss in den Kanal - erst nachdem es eine halbe Std. etc. geregnet hat und ich Bedarf habe wird der Schieber zur Teichzuleitung geöffnet.

Gruß Nori


----------



## Gartenteichumbauer (11. Mai 2011)

*AW: Das Wasser kommt vom Dach!!!*

Jeder Naturteich wird mit Regenwasser gefüllt. Das hat die Natur so angelegt. Wenn man Regenwasser vom Dach einleitet (Wie es in der Natur auch vorkommt bei Teichen in einer Senke) erhöht man lediglich die Dosis.
Richtig ist, dass man ein 200 l Becken nicht von einem 130 m² Dach speisen sollte. 
Für den Dreck hat Nori eine gute Variante gefunden und/ oder man filtert. Ich wüßte wirklich nicht, warum man den Teich überdachen sollte um nur feinstes Aufbereitetes Wasser einzuleiten. 
Der Dreck vom Dach ist gut auzufliltern. Die Dachrinne direkt im Teich zu entleeren würde ich nicht empfehlen.
Wohnt man direkt in einer Industrieansiedlung, würde ich auf alle Fälle auf Noris Variante zurückgreifen und ersteinmal die Luft und das Dach reinigen lassen und erst dann ab in den Teich. Trotzdem wird der Teich automatisch mit schlimmen Regenwasser aufgefüllt. Was tun? Teiche überdachen? Wohl eher nicht. Meine Meinung ist, ob es ein paar Liter mehr von der Dachrinne sind oder nicht ist doch nicht entscheident. Man sollte natürlich das Verhältnis Dachfläche/ Teich beachten. 

Warum sollte man denn nicht das naturgegebene Produkt nutzen? Der saure Regen kommt eh in den Teich. Wie ich mühevoll gerechnet habe, wird der Teich ohnehin fast 1 mal komplett mit Regenwasser gewechselt und wenn noch Dachwasser (in einem gesunden Verhältnis) dazukommt sind es eben 1,5 mal pro Jahr.

Grüße

Thomas


----------



## Limnos (11. Mai 2011)

*AW: Das Wasser kommt vom Dach!!!*

Hi

Ich hatte jahrelang in einem Aquarienfilter ein Kupferdrahtnetz. Zwar habe ich mich damals gewundert, dass sich __ Schnecken bei mir nicht hielten, da aber manche Schnecken zur Plage werden können, war das zu verschmerzen. Allerdings habe ich in dieser Zeit auch nie die Pünktchenkrankheit (Ichthyophthirus multifiliis) bei den Fischen beobachtet. Den Fischen hat es dem  Anschein nach nicht geschadet.
@ sweetzicke: Austernschalen bringen nicht viel, da ihre Löslichkeit sehr gering ist. Besser zum Aufhärten ist Kreide oder Gips. Im ersten Fall steigt die Karbonathärte, im anderen Fall die Sulfathärte.
Staub und Pollen sind kein Argument gegen die Verwendung von Dachwasser. Zum einen fallen beide auch direkt in den Teich, oder werden von Randpflanzen abgespült, zum anderen sind inzwischen fast alle Dreckschleudern mit Filteranlagen ausgerüstet. Wäre die Staubbelastung bedenklich, so würden die Menschen, die sie über Jahrzehnte einatmen, nicht immer älter. 

MfG.
Wolfgang


----------



## Schrat (11. Mai 2011)

*AW: Das Wasser kommt vom Dach!!!*



Eugen schrieb:


> das stimmt nur insoweit,daß bei der Verdunstung wirklich nur H2O verdunstet.
> 
> Allerdings wird beim Abregnen die Atmosphäre richtiggehend ausgewaschen. (sic Saurer Regen) und dann ist das Regenwasser alles,nur nicht mehr "destilliert"
> Und wenn sich auf dem Dach "Dreck" des eigenen Schornsteins absetzt,sollte man mal seine Heizungsanlage überprüfen lassen.
> ...



Was verdunstet denn deiner Ansicht nach noch? Wer hat denn da in Chemie nicht aufgepasst? 

"Aber naja,wieder ein Post der von Halbwissen strotzt und der den Foris nicht unbedingt weiterhilft.  " 

Wo gibt es denn bei uns noch sauren Regen? Dank der Verbannung von Schwefel aus Kraftstoffen, Entschwefelungsanlagen und kaum noch Einzelfeuerungsanlagen mit Braunkohle hat ist das bei uns Umweltschutz-sei-Dank Geschichte.

Ob Dreck aus dem Schornstein kommt, kommt immer auf die Heizungsanlage an. Mein Holzvergaser pustet auch was raus, innerhalb der Grenzwerte also muss ichs auch nicht überprüfen lassen.

Sorry, man sollte was?


----------



## jrewing4 (12. Mai 2011)

*AW: Das Wasser kommt vom Dach!!!*



Eugen schrieb:


> das stimmt nur insoweit,daß bei der Verdunstung wirklich nur H2O verdunstet.
> Allerdings wird beim Abregnen die Atmosphäre richtiggehend ausgewaschen. (sic Saurer Regen) und dann ist das Regenwasser alles,nur nicht mehr "destilliert"
> Und wenn sich auf dem Dach "Dreck" des eigenen Schornsteins absetzt,sollte man mal seine Heizungsanlage überprüfen lassen.
> Aber naja,wieder ein Post der von Halbwissen strotzt und der den Foris nicht unbedingt weiterhilft.
> Sorry,aber mann sollte .... :evil




Hallo Eugen,
das was ich hier im Forum schreibe, beruht im Prinzip auf eigenen Erfahrungen, Artikeln aus dem Netz und Beiträge aus Teichforen (u. a. auch aus diesem) und den für mich sich daraus schließenden Schlussfolgerungen. Es wird bestimmt nicht alles richtig sein. Wüsste ich nämlich alles, wäre ich kein Produktionsarbeiter bei einem Automobilzulieferer.
Sollte jemand anderer Meinung sein, habe ich mit konstruktiver Kritik absolut kein Problem. Und wenn etwas unklar geschrieben ist, dann soll er / sie nachfragen oder es einfach so stehenlassen. Auch sollte sich jeder, auch ich, darüber klar sein, das bei jedem die Verhältnisse anders sind, auch wenn sie auf den ersten Blick vielleicht gleich aussehen sollten. 

Was aber absolut gar nicht geht, sind persönliche Beleidigungen, wie z. B. „Aber naja,wieder ein Post der von Halbwissen strotzt und der den Foris nicht unbedingt weiterhilft. 
Sorry,aber mann sollte .... „
Für diesen Fall würde ich dem Verfasser den Tipp geben, wieder einmal die Forenregeln durchzulesen.

Sollten allerdings die Administratoren der Meinung sein, das ich hier nur Halbwissen von mir gebe, bin ich jederzeit bereit, aus dem Forum auszusteigen.


Im Bezug auf das aktuelle Thema:
Das Wort „Destilliert“ hatte ich extra in Fragezeichen gesetzt, weil die Definition spätestens beim abregnen und der Aufnahme von Staubpartikeln u. ä. nicht mehr stimmt. Wohl aber, wenn Wasser erstmal verdunstet.
Meine Heizung ist eine Holzheizung, die allen gesetzlichen Vorgaben entspricht.

Tschüß
Steffen


----------

